# 5 weeks old - personality



## Racing Flat (Dec 5, 2016)

I am just wondering if anyone could advise me how much you can tell about a puppy's personality at 4-5 weeks old. We met our new pup this week and, although she seemed happy to sit on our laps, sniff and lick us, her tail never wagged and it was tucked under her rear for parts of our visit. I am a little concerned that she may be fearful of us although our breeder tells us she seems to have a feisty personality. I know some of the books say you can't really tell much from puppy interactions until pups are 7 weeks old so maybe I am worrying over nothing? Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Racing said:


> I am just wondering if anyone could advise me how much you can tell about a puppy's personality at 4-5 weeks old. We met our new pup this week and, although she seemed happy to sit on our laps, sniff and lick us, her tail never wagged and it was tucked under her rear for parts of our visit. I am a little concerned that she may be fearful of us although our breeder tells us she seems to have a feisty personality. I know some of the books say you can't really tell much from puppy interactions until pups are 7 weeks old so maybe I am worrying over nothing? Any advice would be much appreciated!


Perhaps ask the breeder to do volhard testing (usually done at 7 weeks) then select the puppy that best match your requirements based on test results.


----------



## Racing Flat (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks Riley455. Unfortunately we don't have the option to select our own pup.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't comment on this pup - there is just too little information. In general, the puppy-choosing is best left to the breeder. The breeder will have the best knowledge of the pups and the experience to match them with new owners. The breeder will be acting in the pup's best interest and not just trying to satisfy a buyer.

Ideally, that is. Sadly there are breeders that don't fit this bill at all. Whether through lack of experience, or greed, or indifference, or what. 

The bottom line is that you need to be able to trust the breeder. If you don't, then I recommend that you walk away and find one that you do trust. This is too important to have doubts about it.

Bob


----------



## Racing Flat (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks, Bob. Granted with limited information it's probably very difficult to say. We just weren't sure how a puppy would act at 5 weeks. She sniffed and licked us, lay on our laps, fell asleep on our 7 year old son. She is the smallest of the litter. Two litter mates who were awake acted similar but perhaps were a little more interested in us and had tails up and wagging somewhat. The parents and other adult dogs we've met before, and they seemed great. As potential first time owners with 3 kids we are hoping for a playful but gentle dog and are prepared for the exercise and training requirements that will be needed to achieve this. With 3 kids, we just don't think a fearful or anxious puppy would be the best match for us and don't know whether the interaction we had was totally normal for just under 5 weeks or the first sign of a nervous disposition. We will speak to the breeder about our concerns. Thanks again.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

We were considering a Golden before we got a Vizsla, and visited a nearby breeder. The puppies were terrified. Their tails were tucked, they were cowering, and while they'd come near us they just didn't have a Golden's personality. When I met the mom, she behaved similarly. Cowering in fear to the point she peed on the floor in front of us. 

Your situation doesn't sound as bad, but I was horrified at what I saw. I found out later this so-called "breeder" was more like a puppy mill. I've met 3 or 4 adult dogs from this "breeder", and every one was timid and afraid. They did not have the Golden personality you'd expect. And their owners all commented on how their dogs were fearful and timid. They didn't seem to realize Goldens aren't usually like that. 

When I visited a real Golden breeder (after getting recommendations from the local Golden club), the difference in the behavior of the adult dogs and puppies was immediately obvious. 

I'd visit some other breeders and observe their litters. It seems like an encouraging sign that the adult dogs have good personalities, though (unlike the experience I had). 

My Mia was the smallest and least energetic of her litter, but never displayed any fear when we met her at 5 weeks and at 7 weeks. All the puppies in the litter were curious and friendly, and none showed fear or timidity. And the adult dogs from the breeder had amazing temperaments, great personalities.


----------



## Racing Flat (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks, Nymeria, very helpful. The parents and other adults are indeed excellent dogs. I had a great conversation with the breeder who has been brilliant throughout this whole process, so we will certainly trust her with this.


----------

